# CC&C - More problems!



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Just had my place in the Country for 2005, its getting less friendly! I know several of our members had problems getting this so I presume they brought the publishing date forward.

BUT Page 137 Policies for 2005

*1. Early Arrival Fee*

In normal circumstances, you should arrive on site after 12 noon. This enables our Site Teams to ensure pithches and facilities are presented to our high standards of safety and hygiene. However if you arrive before this, and provided there is either a pitch or any other suitalbe area within the site boundary available, there is an Early Arrival Fee of £5.

I find this very unfriendly for the 'friendly club'.

So you have had a long journey, traffic been good and you arrive early and have to pay for the privelege - Pah!

I haven't seen much checking of pitches from site staff when members leave, its hardly necessary, most people always check they leave a clear pitch.

In 36+ years of caravanning I have never been so incensed by such an unfriendly and unwarranted attitude. Everyone accepts that if you arrive early and there is no pitch that is tough, but to say when there is a pitch available you have to pay a further £5 is a bit much.

Am I the only one upset by this!

Last year of subscription from me I guess, and I have only just paid!!!!

John :evil:


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

I must say Jabber I agree with your comments, did you also notice they are discouraging arrivals after 2000hrs?
Malc


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

The only way things are going to change is if people tell the clubs that they are not prepared to put up with Draconian rules, so I hope you both have told the club how you feel.

Personally I only have joined the clubs for the CL's and CS they both offer, as it's getting to the point where you will have to book 6 months in advance to get a pitch on a club site  

But money counts so get out there and tell them this is not on, the clubs 'belong' to the members without them they would have nothing and unless we are prepared to tell them they are wrong they will continue to go down the wrong road.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Know what you are saying Helen, only found out tonite! 
Will have a go at them later. It seems that both the clubs are being run as big businesses now and the members are second to grab grab grab cash, the increases in `seasonal pitches, `store and camp`, and another new thingy, if the warden/manager can pitch your unit (caravan) on a store and camp site for you Charge £5.00.
As you say, the members have to complain, however last years increase due to the inclusion of electricity charges in site fees did not seem to have any effect even though there was dissent in the ranks!
Malc


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Not sure they would be too bothered by us M/homers complaining.

They only pay lip service to our existence whenever possible, and I have found some wardens almost hostile to us.

Considering these clubs are supposed to be for tourers, it's ridiculous that 1) booking should be so neccessary and 2) that vans are allowed to be sited for long periods when the owners aren't using them.

Like many here, it's the CLs that are of interest to me and if I didn't have to be a member to use them I would cancel my membership.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Fully agree with all you say Jabber, seriously considering not renewing our membership next year!

Dave


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

I shall be at the Show next week and you can be certain that I will aquaint them with my feelings on the matter.

Its interesting that up to about three years ago I had never used a commercial site, always club sites and CLs. But now there are a number of commercial sites that are as good or better and cheaper!

If the CC&C is doing its job properly it should have their publicity dept. looking at forums such as this to glean what is being said in their sphere of interest, if not they are failing again.

Its a shame that the Clubs have got to this state where cash is much more important then members. The site staff always work so hard they can not feel this way!

John


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Just got my C.C. magazine today read the leaflet with it and flipped(it doesn't take much) headline.......Planning a holiday abroad next year.

Once again P&O ferries are guaranteeing discounted fares for club members in 2005 Caravans(yes with a capitol C) can travel FREE........WELL WHOOOOOPPPPPPIIIIII DO


We use Skegness C.C. quite a bit,went last year and had no room,i said to warden can we just fill up with water before we leave then,oh i dont know about that i will have to go and ask if that will be possible.So i said stick it up your a***.We have been members for 15 years,and get spoken to like that.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

I wouldn't have bothered to ask - If you pay a membership fee, use the facilities!!!


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

You just reminded me robMD we should have nipped back later and put some bread on their roof for the seagulls.


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

Where do you start. We are in the CC and get annoyed by everything being Caravan this, that and the other. 
Please park with your nose wheel on the mark etc. 
They make motorhome service points but these arent as user friendly as ones on other sites. We found the ones at Bedgellert and Resipole the easiest to use.
Water points on some sites sited badly by using them it causes a blockage of the road then caravanners tut loudly.
As Helen has already stated the need to book months in advance. I feel this is caused by members of the CC (who may be luckier than us ) who do not have to work full time who book several sites for a particular period then cancel at the last minute. 
An article in one of the first copies we had about rallying and how you should try it only mentioned caravans not even a small mention to acknowledge that motorhomes/campervans are welcome.
We did have an interesting chat to someone at York m/h show regarding their interview to be a CC club steward most enlightening.
Jana


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Great - anything that annoys the Tuggers is worth doing, the more tuts the better!!!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I can't honestly see me ever being in a situation where I would arrive at a site before 12 noon so don't see a problem with this. If I have moved from another site I won't have left there till late morning at the earliest. If I have come a long way then it is more likely to be nearer tea-time or later before I arrive.

The must arrive before 8 pm is more of a concern if going for a weekend & cant get away till kids home from school & get caught up in Friday evening traffic.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

For a weekend I like to get on to a site in the morning so I can have a good walk that day, then a full days walk the next. If I am going on a longish journey, say more than 3 hours I like to leave very early in the morning, 4 or 5 say. I would love to arrive at a site for 9am or so but appreciate that this is not acceptable in a lot of cases, so I park up somewhere have breakfast etc then arrive on site about 11. I appreciate that you may not be able to pitch if the site is full until someone leaves, but on most sites I have been on there has been somewhere to park vans etc, so why can't I park the van here? I would not pay £5 for the priviledge of doing so on a club site, and cannot see how it can be justified. 

If the clubs are going to penalise people from arriving before 12.00 and no later than 20.00 what next ? Arrive between 17.00 and 18.00? 8O This isn't what MH'ing or even caravanning/ camping is about to my mind, its going to a static site. 

I have sent my views to the club, OK so it may not make a difference, perhaps I should stop being so indifferent and make the effort to attend the next AGM and vote against anyone who wants to continue down this path. :wink: 

But I probably won't for as long as the CL's and CS's exist I know I can book them an hour or whatever in advance or not at all depending on how popular the place is, talk to the owner and go on site early or late or whatever I want to do without any fuss or extra cost at all. On my last trip to the Lake District I arrived on a farm site to find out that my booked pitch was not suitable for the van , my fault I hadn't told them I had A MH, but the farmer tucked me away in a corner of his yard for the night and I got sited the next morning when a MH left at 9.00, and he didn't charge me for that night  Now that's service :wink:


----------



## 90136 (May 1, 2005)

*Problems with C&CC club*

Well I have only been a member one year and have not renewed this year because I found like others that they were anti-motorcaravans but they did want our dosh. One remark I heard while earwigging was MH's only stop one night then move on. I also found that the wardens were not very willing to let me see around their facilities, particularly important in my case being disabled,* her indoors *loves to know what to expect. So their motto The Friendly Club didnt apply to us - not surprising - it must be the way I talk.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Yes they slipped the fiver in on the sly, and like others IF we are going on a site for a wekend and its not too far away we like to get there just before (for ) Lunch. Also consider they may chuck you off early on a Sunday which shortens your w/end even further.

What will cause them problems with this system is "parking", members will arrive and not go in before 12:00 and with luck block the approaches, which in some cases are shared public roads, again, with luck local councils will put a stop to this,

First the electric saga, now this.!!


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

*C & CC*

I haven't found any anti MH feeling from the site staff; certainly less stuffy than the CC - they have both got to get used to the fact that there are more motorhomers now. 
As for the early arrival charge, it seems a bit heavy handed - it should be at the discretion of the site manager (or whatever they're called now). I haven't come across it, but they must have had problems somewhere to have done this - most likely tuggers pulling in "en masse" at 10.00am wanting to get on the pitch & spend 3 hours setting up! At the other end of the day, I have asked to stay on site to mid afternoon on the day of departure (off peak), and it was ok as long as I put a donation in the "flower fund" - for extra decorations on site. Many commercial sites charge extra for this. 
The after 8pm rule is sensible enough - it's common courtesy to call if you are running late, or are expecting to arrive later then 8pm - there's no extra charge apparently. 
What I'd like to see is more sites opening for the winter - was at Scarborough last week, they had about 100 units on site, all on hardstanding, with heated washrooms etc; they shut after this weekend until March; I know it's all the maginal costs of running the site - wages, heating etc, but surely with a minimal staff & only some of the washroom areas open they could cover their costs. They won't know until they try it.

Motorhomers are changing the way the clubs work, they must recognise the number of motorhomes on sites that are open in the winter in relation to caravans, and that there is a demand for winter facilities.
There's no point in whinging on here about things unless you tell them as well - that's what the clubs are supposed to be there for - the members


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

It seems to me that both the CC and the C&CC are more interested in making money. The whole idea of camping, caravanning, motorhoming is the freedom to travel!!!! Even caravanners are often called tourers!! But try to TOUR.........well you have to book so FAR in advance there just isn't the spontenaity there used to be! And why shouldn't MH stay only for a night or two if they feel like it. The wardens usually give us the worst pitches because they know we won't be staying for long anyway!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

zulurita said:


> It seems to me that both the CC and the C&CC are more interested in making money. The whole idea of camping, caravanning, motorhoming is the freedom to travel!!!! Even caravanners are often called tourers!! But try to TOUR.........well you have to book so FAR in advance there just isn't the spontenaity there used to be! And why shouldn't MH stay only for a night or two if they feel like it. The wardens usually give us the worst pitches because they know we won't be staying for long anyway!


It is not only the clubs that are guilty of the above! Is there any wonder some prefer to wild camp and support the campaign for motorhome "Stopovers"

peedee


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

zulurita wrote: 
It seems to me that both the CC and the C&CC are more interested in making money. The whole idea of camping, caravanning, motorhoming is the freedom to travel!!!! Even caravanners are often called tourers!! But try to TOUR.........well you have to book so FAR in advance there just isn't the spontenaity there used to be! And why shouldn't MH stay only for a night or two if they feel like it. The wardens usually give us the worst pitches because they know we won't be staying for long anyway! 



We Have had said to us - Well its only one night isnt it.


I still want a nice pitch the same as if i was staying for 2 weeks.



Motorhomer


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Just arrived back from Broadway cc site and i must say the staff are more than helpful, friendly and pleasant to us as m/homers.
I did notice a sign asking people to leave before 12 noon,but know from 
previous experience that the rule is not always enforced as i have stayed
well into the afternoon before setting of for home.I have also arrived before 12 noon for no extra charge.
My only gripe is that it closes on the 1st november and as we m/h all year round its one less local site.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

The Broadway site is often has a lot of M/Homes staying overnight in conjunction with a visit to Autosleepers Service Centre, so probably bring in quite a lot of revenue!!


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Apart from the excessive charge about to be levied on early arrivals, I have found mostly quite friendly Managers/Wardens. I also in my job meet these on a regular basis during the season and find them very friendly and welcoming. Probably its a small minority who interpret the rules and guidelines in a Black/White way who we occasionally come across.
Conversely the CCC & the CC must now be subject to the EU working time regulations and I fail to see how they could comply at this time of year when in the majority of cases the only employees on site are partners/wife/husband if you consider the hours they open.
Perhaps this charge is to discourage early arrival and place the Manager on `Off Duty` status!
Malc


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

We left CC this year because of their prices, site availability, and attitude to m'homers. Then got C&CC renewal bumf with their latest set of rules and regulations. They seem to be going the same way as CC. Strange how non-club sites don't have these problems. the contrast in attitude is particlularly marked when compared to many of the sites in France, Belgium etc, which are open to suit the campers [wow ! radical stuff!! ] and if the site isn't manned you can park up and check in later.
Will try a letter to C&CC but do not expect it will be any more use than letters sent to CC.

8)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I reckon that sites should charge "per day (24 hour period) or part thereof" rather than per night.
Then the people who don't get there till 7 pm could stop all afternoon on leaving day if they wanted too & the ones who arrive before noon wouldn't have to pay any extra unless they stayed after noon on the day they left.
This would be fairer all around.

I don't think its anything to do with wardens working hours as they are usually very busy in the mornings cleaning the loos etc. so they couldn't take the morning off even if no-one checked in.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

What would happen if one arrived early, booked in so as to make sure you got the pitch, and then turned the M/H round without pitching and went of to explore the local area would you still get the fiver surcharge?


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

KenS said:


> What would happen if one arrived early, booked in so as to make sure you got the pitch, and then turned the M/H round without pitching and went of to explore the local area would you still get the fiver surcharge?


dohh, is Bart a cool dude ? 
of course they'll take your hard earned money, can't go around making exceptions :roll:

8)


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Silly Ken! You will have to wait until you come back and then........ get a crummy pitch, they can't let you on before 1200 you see!!

John 8)


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*£5 early arrival fee*

was this a site or a rally?

Personally we have been camping with both CC & C&CC since late 1950's & never heard of this

I would turn round & either go to another site or have a cup of tea & wedge outside the gate


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Its in the new book, turn up before 1200 and the charge is £5.00.
Malc


----------



## 89992 (May 1, 2005)

the cc&c have just sent me a survey form and at the end you can add comments so if all members send theirs back then somthing might get done. i will not be renewing my membership this year as i will be joining the cc as i want to use cls and they seeem to have the most.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

calypso said:


> clipped:- I will be joining the cc as i want to use cls and they seeem to have the most.


Hi Calypso

The folks who provide CLs have no choice but to affiliate themselves with a club. They have to do it to get planning permission for the site. The ones I know of have owners who go out of their way to provide good value but have little time for the club they are affiliated to, its the campers who matter not which club they belong to. So next time you are looking for a spot to stay and you come across a CL, affiliated to a club that you do not belong to flash your universal membership card....a ten pound note.... before you ask if they have any room....you may even get some change :lol:

Mike


----------



## 88901 (May 10, 2005)

*caravan clubs*

We have been members of the Caravan Club for 17 years and only stopped - tried to stop on three club sites in all this time. The last on was at Onich and the reception we got from the warden was such that we swore we would never stay at a club site again.
We do use the CL's and do urge fellow campers to make use of these small friendly sites whose owners welcome visitors rather than expensive club sites staffed by employees with Jobs worth hats who regard visitors as a nuisanse. Lots of CL's close down through lack of use so it's up to us to support them as the Club won't.


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*Caravan Club Problems*

 Hi we are in both clubs for now However the Caravan Club seems to be anti anything not being towed on two sites (we have only visited three) we were pushed onto a pitch in a corner or too small for the van to manouver into (They forget a MH isnt able to swivel on a central axis)
Also had problems from other campers on CL's One actually told me it was a CARAVN CLUB & we had no right to be members Wont repeat my reply (not obscene) but the lady? in question turned on her heels & didnt speak to us for the rest of our stay


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Filled the survey in this morning and duly posted.....
Why is it that if a car tows a caravan the car goes free, if a motorhome tow a car then you pay for it!???


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I don't ....Bl$$$.(victor meldrew) etc, etc.

C&CC Mag P.26 prize Giveaway Top Left ...............Bobble Hats!

Is there no hope!


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Wotz wrong with Bobble hats, me and Jess would love a matching pair :lol:


----------



## 89429 (May 23, 2005)

Helen you better watch out: a liking for bobble hats will get you drummed out the Brownies


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Pay no attention Helen, I bet you look wonderful in a bobble hat. 

That must be worth some Brownie points!

John :lol:


----------



## 89269 (May 18, 2005)

*problems with c c club*

not only do they want to charge £5 if you arrive before noon.they have also increased age con price for mid season on rosemarkie buy £1 a night that would mean £14 per week increase for the two of us.i am now going to look at all the other sites .kathbroma


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

calypso said:


> the cc&c have just sent me a survey form and at the end you can add comments so if all members send theirs back then somthing might get done. i will not be renewing my membership this year as i will be joining the cc as i want to use cls and they seeem to have the most.


Hi everyone, I have just received and filled in my C&CC Membership Survey questionnaire. In the comments section at the back I stated (strongly) NOT being happy with the £5 early arrival fee and it should be scrapped. They also asked would I be renewing my membership in 2005. My reply was, providing the club looks after me as a motorhomer and doesn't give tugger preferential treatment I would renew. I urge everyone to do the same (as suggested by calypso above) maybe, just maybe we might make a difference. Cheers, Jeffus. 8)


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> Why is it that if a car tows a caravan the car goes free, if a motorhome tow a car then you pay for it!???


This does seem to be an increasing trend and happened to me for the first time this year on a site I regularly stay on. Needless to say I will not be staying on it again with a car in tow.

One thing in favour for the clubs is you do not get charged for the extras like car, dog or awning.

peedee


----------



## 92868 (May 1, 2005)

*Club bookings*

:twisted: It will be interesting to see what happens to bookings now the CCC has introduced booking via the web. The initial takeup is said to have been very strong even at this time of year (it was only launched last week). 
It should be a benefit to be able to book when you want and will avoid problems with wardens who aren't by the phone. Mind you, it does mean the club has your money in advance...shame you can't specify a pitch!


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

*C & CC*

Please note that I have split off Fellman's Keswick post & susequent ones on this subject, as it was off the original topic & seemed to have taken over! Now under Touring info - C & CC site keswick


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

HelenB - PLEASE not a Bobble Hat!!! theyr'e for Ramblers, real walkers wear anything but a BH (and I can see you are a real walker by your posts & photo!!).


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Erm I did actually have my tongue firmly in my cheek, never fear :wink: Besides Jess's ears would never fit under a bobble hat, come to think of it she would undoutably eat the bobble of hers and mine


----------



## garethjjones (May 1, 2005)

*Not all bad.....*

Firsdt, I must agree with the late arrival thing. I use my Hymer for work (infact, since we bought I've used it almost every weekend, and in the week, for work, so much more than pure pleasure) - and sometimes arriving at site after 2000 is the only option.....

But recently trevelled to Stoke with my daughter, and stayed at the Leek site on sat night. Welcomed with open arms (The warden had a bigger van then me!) and was sooooo helpful - as I was struggling manourvering to fill up with fresh with only my 10 yr old to help. My wife and I had a similar experience at Windemere when we picked the Van up. The site 'helpers' were very friendly.

Downside was trying to visit the club site in the IOW recently, and despite what it said in the book, it was closed (First 1/2 term weekend). Mind u, when we went back for the second weekend, the IOW was closed  Now trying to become power self sufficient (esp imp as a phtographer and I need PC's, printers and to be able to recharge my batteries.....) for more than a couple of days...

Gareth


----------



## 90796 (May 1, 2005)

*More woe from the C+CC*

Have you noticed how suddenly for the new 2005 season the low season period has shrunk dramatically? Count up the low season days for 2004 and compare with 2005 you will get a nasty surprise.
Nothing more than stealth price rises.
Friendly Club! Do me a favour!
Regards all-Amelia


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

*Re: More woe from the C+CC*



amelia said:


> Have you noticed how suddenly for the new 2005 season the low season period has shrunk dramatically? Count up the low season days for 2004 and compare with 2005 you will get a nasty surprise.
> Nothing more than stealth price rises.
> Friendly Club! Do me a favour!
> Regards all-Amelia


And next year when school holidays are shorte but more often there will be even less.

Motorhomer


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*C & CC*

We normally aive after 12 anyway The navigator plan the route & stops

We have had problems on Caravan Club site both from Wardens & members

Wardens who assume that because you have four wheels any SLOPPING pitch willl be OK but give a two wheel caravan a level pitch.

Members who have put their Electric into your socket & refuse to move it until they are ready to leave & the warden saying he cannot help.
However after some problems abroad where the mains connector is at one end of a line We now carry two X 25m mains cable.
So the answer there was to connect up the 50m of cable


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*My Opinion (for what it's worth)*

We have been members of both clubs for well over ten years. Over the past few years it is very apparent they are moving from a club mentality to a business one. I personally find the C.C. to be the worst offender. Some of the Wardens are extremely helpful and very friendly (Crystal Palace) and some are downright rude and very unhelpful.

I have written to the C.C. several times asking for points to be clarified and to explain certain rules and conditions. They never seem to be able to give a conclusive answer. On most occasions you get a simple, these are the rules, and as a member you must abide by them.

I think it's time us motorhome owners stood up to them. Why don't we start some sort of campaign and highlight to the clubs the most pertinent issues. Only on mass are they going to pay any attention. I know from experience they most certainly are not interested in concerns of individuals.

Happy Camping

Stewart


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

*Re: C & CC*



PamNPete said:


> Wardens who assume that because you have four wheels any SLOPPING pitch willl be OK but give a two wheel caravan a level pitch.


I would want a tow off as well from a slopping pitch when I get stuck in the slop :wink: 
seriously, though, I've never had a problem being allocated pitches - it's normally been the other way round- they are more likely to give a m/h a level pitch, and the caravan a sloping pitch.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I agree Stewart it is time we MH'ers stood up for ourselves. Both clubs tend to treat us as second class citizens just because we don't want to stay rooted for a week or two. They forget we don't have a car that can be easily parked and towns often not MH friendly from the parking issue so we use public transport and then move on after a day or two. We like the freedom to tour and its getting more and more difficult to do so as people book well in advance. This reduces the get up and go reason for buying a MH. Another reason we like using Aires in France. Also those still at work cannot always arrive before 8pm .


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Both Clubs need to cater for us, bit of an understatement really. They were both at Earls Court and you could not fail to notice the increased emphasis on Motor Homes.

We know that both this year and last year has seen an increase in the nmber of MHs sold.

Nearly all the Caravan (Tugger) manufactureres are now involved with MHs, more large dealers are importing new ones from abroad, this all means there is a big increase in MH ownership.

Only a couple of years ago you would find at Earls Court MHs upstairs and a few in the back hall shared with the Statics. Not this year it was most noticeable the increase in MHs and in the prime main hall locations.

I know there has been mention of anti MH feeling in both Clubs, I have not noticed it myself, we usually use Caravan Club sites and many of them have Wardens or Assistant Wardens with MHs.

What the clubs really need to do is to see how they can adapt to give MHs a better deal. The Caravan and Camping Club do allow MH's to go on some of there sites to replenish, empty waters and owners to have a shower.

Perhaps they should think more laterally and with some of their larger sites section off an area for MHs to 'Stop Over'. These could be smaller pitches designed just for this purpose and with hookups. Because they were getting a greater area occupancy the cost could be cheaper, they may even be a case for setting up 'Stop Over' sites on their own where ground purchased was small but ideal for this.

There appears to have been a boom in the use of MHs but no one has moved to change because of it - decadence!

Just a few thoughts, I wonder if I am off beam or ?????????????????

John 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

"The Caravan and Camping Club do allow MH's to go on some of there sites to replenish, empty waters and owners to have a shower."

In my haste when I read about this last year I thought it applied to all C & C C sites. Returning from our main summer holiday in Cornwall this summer I omitted to empty the loo cassette as it was a long walk uphill to the farmyard & I didn't fancy trying to turn the van around in it. Anyway, we planned to stop that night about halfway.

Not finding a site, we ended up overnighting at the motorway services. Nowhere to dump the loo. Inspiration - we consulted the YPITC book and located a club site near to the way home. We pulled on to it & waited a long time but the HSMs were busy with rtheir Sunday am cleaning duties. So we went & emptied & washed out the cassette & used the loos. Then we went to Reception & found a HSM & explained what we had done - it was not one of the sites designated! Oh dear! So we contibuted to the gardening fund & beat a hasty retreat. The lady HSM was very nice about it tho'.

There is no real reason why this scheme could not be extended to all sites, nor why the CC should not do likewise for their members.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

[quote="Caz
There is no real reason why this scheme could not be extended to all sites, nor why the CC should not do likewise for their members.[/quote]

there is no good reason Caz, but I'll bet they find a bad one ! :twisted: 
cynical ?? moi ?? :roll:

8)


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Caz I know what it's like lugging a casstte to t'other end of campsite to empty, so we bought one of these canvas fold up shopping trolley thingys, ideal for the job! no effort req'd.

Apologies for the 'Thread drift'










M&D


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*So what we going to do?*

This has become a large thread, with the majority of us unhappy with the way the two main clubs are treating us. What we gonna do about it? Are we to get together as a forum and collectively complain or sit back pay our membership but moan about it on site? 

Anyone any ideas how we can take this forward to the next level. I'm certainly keen to to contact them as a group.
:evil:

Stewart


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

I thought it would be a good idea to send a copy of the thread to both clubs. However I could not find an email address for the CC&C, and have not looked for the CC one yet.

It would give them a good idea of what people think.

If Dave could let us now the number of hits the site has in a month, it may scare them a bit! There will obviously be a lot of people who look at the site that are not members so although we give the membership I think the site hits would be more impressive as well.

I will have a look tomorrow for the appropriate email addresses and send them the thread if others think it a good idea.

John 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi John,

Posting the thread would be a great idea. However, would it be best to allow all members a say before posting. What I mean, is perhaps a lot of other members would perhaps like to have their say. If they were made aware of your intentions perhaps they would add something. My thoughts are the more comments the better. Would it be possible for the mods to set up a survey or special header etc.

What do you all think??

Stewart


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Stewart,

Great idea, that is why I said I would wait until tomorrow to post it.

Perhaps Dave could set up a header inviting people to add to the thread and state that it will be closed on say. Friday.

It should give the clubs a fair idea of the views of members who are not vociferous in their magazine letters etc.

John 8)


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Yes I agree with you all it is no use all of us sat here complaining on site we need to get it to the notice of the clubs and to get them to comment. I had thought of a letter to the clubs, but I am sure there is a better way. Anyone in the PR side of things in the forum or in the journalist trade on the forum?


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

I thought of a letter, but wondered if it would dilute the feelings which come over pretty raw in some cases on the forum. I feel it is right that they should get a feeling for the way the membership feels. It is not always easy for some to broach dissatisfaction and that is one of the benefits of forae!

In my opinion this is possibly the most friendly and honest forum I visit and the range of individuals also quite diverse, so I feel to email the thread in its raw state would be good. It may even encourage the Clubs to make a reply on the forum.

John :wink:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Full marks to all of you who have taken the trouble to air your complaints here.

I'd just like to say that I think we should balance our moans with praise for aspects that we like or enjoy about the clubs - this will give a sense of perspective and 'fair play' to our justifiable complaints.

An endless litany of moans wouldn't have the same impact as a well-balanced point of view.

Barry


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

No problem with setting up a poll. What do you want the options to be?

If you want information about 'hits' to site etc. then click on Statistics above.

Good idea to let the clubs know if you are unhappy. However, we have never had any problems staying on any site. Okay we don't stay on that many and I wouldn't say that we would just accept anything but I do have to say we are quite happy.

Approx 30 nights on CC sites, 12 on C&CC, 8 on Commercial, 8 on CL's, 4 on CS's then various continental. 7 nights Dutch, 6 German, 8 Italian, 5 Swiss, 18 French, 10 Spanish and 2 Belgian.

Very rarely wildcamp but have done so about 5 or 6 nights in France & Germany.

Rarely stay more than 2 nights at a time on a site.


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

We have been members of both clubs since we started motorhoming two years ago.

We have never experienced any problems with either club and always found the wardens and most visitors friendly and helpful.

Maybe as we had never heard of any problems and so weren't expecting any, none existed. 

We have always been given a level site, the loos are great and we got what we expected.

Vita


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

My issues - with both clubs but primarily CC:

having to book up well in advance - 
having to pay for electricity - 
getting ripped off if I ask for handstanding - ie only available for super-pitches with 5 star facilities I don't want 
being surrounded by 4x4, dogs, kids, awnings, windbreaks or taking the pitch next to loo/ rubbish -

the wardens may be ok - and generally are, but I still get the vibes that say 2nd hand citizen - final straw was CC refusal to get involved in height barrier campaigns 

it is only fair to notify clubs of concerns, but - experience tells me that it won't make any difference!

8)


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello


I wrote to CCC recently re the unsuitability of the disabled facilities at Lynton site for the disabled & in particular for wheel chair users. I have had no reply as yet.



Motorhomer


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Inevitably when a thread of this type is instigated there will be a number of different feelings evolve. I do not think that this is a problem that we need to be overly concerned about. Some members have chosen to air their personal grievances and I feel are quite right to do so.

I have read through all postings again and have the following conclusions in my mind.

1. There are valid criticisms that relate to the organisation of the Clubs and possibly our lack of notice to complain before they were implemented.

2. Some members feel that there is an 'anti' feeling towards Motorhome Owners.

3. Several members have commented favourably on the sites and their individual management.

4. There is a general feeling that Wardens are doing a 'Grand' job with some very few exceptions.

5. The great general feeling is that the Clubs are becoming too Commercial and getting away from the the feelings of a large number, possibly a majority of members.

I think the Clubs largely do a good job but need to consult more fully with their members, perhaps canvas by telephone rather than hoping members are going to give up their time to write or fill in long questionairres, they need to adopt a personal approach and give members an opportunity to speak to the management.

I feel that perhaps the general feeling is to let the thread disperse into the IT ether, then nobody will feel dissatisfied with the final outcome. It would be extremely difficult to collate fairly in members views, the comments and it seems clear that sending the thread details to the clubs will not satisfy some members.

I suggest therefore that it is best to do nothing and hope that those members who feel strongly will write and fairly give their views to the Clubs. It is a shame because this will mean the overall situation looks just like a moan!


Hope this helps,

John


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

"I suggest therefore that it is best to do nothing and hope that those members who feel strongly will write ad fairly give their views to the Clubs. It is a shame because this will mean the overall situation looks just like a moan! "

What you have said is fair comment, however, from experience individual letters are dismissed, and any reply that you may get - and you often don't, states that the club has to consider the majority - and you the writer are only one person. So you either forget it, or show that there is a substantial minority in agreement. 

Any organisation should be made aware of issues, otherwise they can not take any action - even if this is by choice a policy of inaction. Which I suspect is what the clubs will do - ie nothing, zilch, nada, 
given that their sites are invariably full, and they both make a profit, why should they bother to do anything any different!

8)


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

twooks said:


> "I suggest therefore that it is best to do nothing and hope that those members who feel strongly will write ad fairly give their views to the Clubs. It is a shame because this will mean the overall situation looks just like a moan! "
> 
> What you have said is fair comment, however, from experience individual letters are dismissed, and any reply that you may get - and you often don't, states that the club has to consider the majority - and you the writer are only one person. So you either forget it, or show that there is a substantial minority in agreement.
> 
> ...


Twooks I couldnt have put that better myself..

Still no reply from them re - Lynton site and inability to get a wheel chair any where near the converted so called disabled ladies facilities/washing up and laundry facilities.

Motorhomer.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

jabber said:


> I think the Clubs largely do a good job but need to consult more fully with their members, perhaps canvas by telephone rather than hoping members are going to give up their time to write or fill in long questionairres, they need to adopt a personal approach and give members an opportunity to speak to the management.
> 
> John


I have not followed this thread too closely so thanks for summing up John.
I must correct you on the above though, certainly as far as the CC is concerned. They have for the past two years held Regional meetings where the membership is invited to come along and meet some of the clubs management and fire questions at them. I have been to both held in my area and on both occasions tabled questions about facilities for motorhomes. I must say that it is my experience that considering the membership numbers, they are poorly attended with the majority present being past or current holders of local center positions and as such in my view deeply entrenched in Club culture and it would take a stick of dynamite to move some of them away from the caravanning philosophy.

On the whole I think the clubs do a pretty good job, commercial yes, they just haven't caught on to the changing needs of the touring fraternity.

peedee


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

PeeDee,

I totally agree with all you say, and know it to be true. Obviously I expressed my self clumsily!

I feel that the Clubs could and should do more to find out the feelings of their members. A lot of members would find it intimdating to table motions and speak at meetings, that is why I suggested they should find alternative ways of communication perhaps by using the telephone or even email.

All the best,

John :wink:


----------

